# Cisco web VPN



## sosjames (Jun 2, 2008)

I am trying to setup a web vpn that will allow access to our terminal server. I have got the basic operation working (users can get to exchange and so on) but am having a problem allowing them to use remote desktop to connect to the terminal server. I know I need to be using the port forwarding app but have been unable to get this to work.

any suggestions would be helpful.


----------

